# X-brindle bubs



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

These girls were born 11/11 and the photos were taken 11/18. All 3 are satin...their colors are cinnamon or chocolate, black or agouti, and an unknown c-dilute. I am super excited about these girls!!!


Baby X-Brindle Mouse Does by Stina_83, on Flickr

Baby X-Brindle Mouse Does by Stina_83, on Flickr

Baby X-Brindle Mouse Does by Stina_83, on Flickr

Baby X-Brindle Mouse Does by Stina_83, on Flickr


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

They have lovely markings! Super pics too


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you  I love them!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely looking babies!


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

There so precious! Can you do updated pictures when there older?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks 

I plan on taking new photos tomorrow or Monday....the black based one is also splashed as it turns out


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yay! I can't wait to see them


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

they are super cute! I love brindle mice! infact that is a understatment .... I adore them 

why do they have curly whiskers? do they have another gene going on there?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

x-brindles nearly always have some curl to their whiskers and frequently a slight wave to the coat. It is related to the gene itself. X-brindle causes a decreased ability to absorb copper (females are ok b/c they have a normal gene as well...but males, since they lack another x-chromosome with the normal gene, die b/c they cannot absorb any copper), which is the source of the coat and whisker differences from a "normal" mouse.


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

Brindles are my fav after black piebald. I hope I get some this lovely one day


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Sorry for the photo delay! ...unforgivable I know!

Unfortunately the splashed x-brindle doe didn't make it  I don't know what was wrong with her...but she had bloody loose stools  The c-diluted doe is a little bit scrawny...but otherwise healthy and will be available as a PET only.

Here are photos of the 2 remaining brindle does

Cinnamon Brindle...KEEPING! 

2010-12-07 Mice 025 by Stina_83, on Flickr

2010-12-07 Mice 027 by Stina_83, on Flickr

2010-12-07 Mice 028 by Stina_83, on Flickr

C-dilute Brindle

2010-12-07 Mice 031 by Stina_83, on Flickr

2010-12-07 Mice 032 by Stina_83, on Flickr

2010-12-07 Mice 034 by Stina_83, on Flickr


----------

